# Looking for a couple of splits



## forgop (Apr 18, 2007)

Split 1: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic: 10 pack for $59.95(they raised them $5 on phatash.com)

Split 2: La Aurora Preferidos 1903 Ltd Cameroon Robustos: Box of 25 for $150


Anyone interested? I've been averaging $2/stick on all my smokes on cbid, so I'm just leery of spending $5/stick on something I haven't had yet, not to mention I just don't have room in my humi for 35 more sticks.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks like it may be time for a coolerdor! It may be eaiser to get a 5er. And since you are new here you may want to start by doing some trades (newbie PIF, NST4) and get some rep and trades under your belt before jumping in on a boxsplit. Just my :2 More people may do a box split with someone they have had the opportunity to get to know. Enjoy your stay here at CS!


----------



## forgop (Apr 18, 2007)

livwire68 said:


> Looks like it may be time for a coolerdor! It may be eaiser to get a 5er. And since you are new here you may want to start by doing some trades (newbie PIF, NST4) and get some rep and trades under your belt before jumping in on a boxsplit. Just my :2 More people may do a box split with someone they have had the opportunity to get to know. Enjoy your stay here at CS!


I'm not going to do the coolerdor thing. I'm getting a cabinet humidor made for me that'll hold 1200+.

I'm still building up some goodies in my humidor to really afford the opportunity to put together some trades. I can put together some references though if anyone is interested. I figured just trying to do 5ers of the Aurora's for $35 shipped and the 5er of the Hemingway classics for $35 as well to get the shipping covered. Also, as far as trades go, I'm too stingy on what I feel like I'd want to give up. :ss

If one of the vets wants to order them and I send money for the 5ers, I'm fine with that too.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

livwire68 said:


> Looks like it may be time for a coolerdor! It may be eaiser to get a 5er. And since you are new here you may want to start by doing some trades (newbie PIF, NST4) and get some rep and trades under your belt before jumping in on a boxsplit. Just my :2 More people may do a box split with someone they have had the opportunity to get to know. Enjoy your stay here at CS!


Excellent advice.


forgop said:


> I'm not going to do the coolerdor thing. I'm getting a cabinet humidor made for me that'll hold 1200+.
> 
> I'm still building up some goodies in my humidor to really afford the opportunity to put together some trades. I can put together some references though if anyone is interested. I figured just trying to do 5ers of the Aurora's for $35 shipped and the 5er of the Hemingway classics for $35 as well to get the shipping covered. *Also, as far as trades go, I'm too stingy on what I feel like I'd want to give up.* :ss
> 
> If one of the vets wants to order them and I send money for the 5ers, I'm fine with that too.


Being stingy won't get you far here in da jungle. This place is a community of friends and family (figuratively and literally). They are the MOST generous people I have ever met. You will benefit from this place by what you "invest" here.

Just my :2


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Although you are probably an up and up good guy, this is not a Box Splits Forum. I concur with livwire68, start out by getting in some trades and get to know some of the people here first. Good things will come your way in time, trust me. You might want to try to pick up some 5ers that are sold by reputable cigar vendors...that's what I did at first.

forgop-_"Also, as far as trades go, I'm too stingy on what I feel like I'd want to give up."_

I don't know what you mean by that, so I won't go there... but I don't think I have anything in my humi. that would make me feel "stingy". 

my :2


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Excellent advice.
> 
> Being stingy won't get you far here in da jungle. This place is a community of friends and family (figuratively and literally). They are the MOST generous people I have ever met. You will benefit from this place by what you "invest" here.
> 
> Just my :2


I'll second that Peter. Nothing against you forgop, but Peter speaks the truth on so many levels with the above statement. If you choose not to trade no one will fault you for it, but you are going to miss out on some awesome sticks and even greater friendships. I speak from experience. I have a total of maybe 100 sticks in my humidor presently, and I would almost wager 90 of them have been traded or gifted to me. There are sticks in there I would never have had the chance to try otherwise. I have sent out more cigars than I have smoked since being here. I have recently purchased some more smokes from a fellow Gorilla, and once I get them, I will probably gift the majority of them out to my fellow Gorillas. I get almost as much joy out of bombing as I do smoking. Welcome to the Jungle, and please do not take any of what I said as anything personal. Just wanted to let you know how great a place CS can be and the generosity that flows through here like nothing you could imagine.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> I have sent out more cigars than I have smoked since being here.


.....And that is the way of the Jungle. 

Hopefully after you have been here a while you too will understand what the Jungle is all about. It is the place with the most generous people you will ever know.


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> I have a total of maybe 100 sticks in my humidor presently, and I would almost wager 90 of them have been traded or gifted to me. There are sticks in there I would never have had the chance to try otherwise. I have sent out more cigars than I have smoked since being here. I have recently purchased some more smokes from a fellow Gorilla, and once I get them, I will probably gift the majority of them out to my fellow Gorillas.


Very True. I find myself shopping for cigars and thinking 'I had better get a couple extra because so-and-so mentioned he hadn't tried these before ... or these would be great to add to a bomb or a trade.' I think I do as much shopping for CS as I do for myself.


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Blake Lockhart said:


> this is not a Box Splits Forum.


Out of curiosity, what makes you say this? The title of the forum is "Cigar Pass, Bombs and Box Split" and splits do sometimes occur in here.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

FattyCBR said:


> Out of curiosity, what makes you say this? The title of the forum is "Cigar Pass, Bombs and Box Split" and splits do sometimes occur in here.


I'll let Dave (Blake Lockhart) explain what he meant but my guess is that he was referring to Club Stogie *in general*. We don't exist for the sole or primary purpose of box splits. forgop joined 3 days ago and is looking to do box splits.

(Then again, I could be wrong)


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

[edit] :tpd: looks like pnoon beat me to it!  :r



FattyCBR said:


> Out of curiosity, what makes you say this? The title of the forum is "Cigar Pass, Bombs and Box Split" and splits do sometimes occur in here.


I think he means in general. I was a little confused at first as well. Then I thought about it for a minute, someone should not join CS just so they can do box splits. You join for the community and to gain knowledge. I am not saying that forgop has only joined for box splits, just interpreting Mr. Lockhart's response.

Dave, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I'll let Dave (Blake Lockhart) explain what he meant but my guess is that he was referring to Club Stogie *in general*. We don't exist for the sole or primary purpose of box splits. forgop joined 3 days ago and is looking to do box splits.
> 
> (Then again, I could be wrong)





montecristo#2 said:


> I think he means in general. I was a little confused at first as well. Then I thought about it for a minute, someone should not join CS just so they can do box splits. You join for the community and to gain knowledge. I am not saying that forgop has only joined for box splits, just interpreting Mr. Lockhart's response.
> 
> Dave, correct me if I am wrong.


Too weird. Great minds think alike!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Too weird. Great minds think alike!


You are just a little faster on the trigger than me today!

forgop - if you stick around and really join the community, before long you are going to want to be doing trades and sending out bombs. Trust me, there are way to many cigars out there to buy, the best way to try new smokes is to start trading. Once you have a decent collection, before you know it, you will have no problem sending off one or two of a certain cigar just so you can try something else. It always happens. Plus, your tastes will change and eventually you will want to trade some cigars just so you can get more space.

As long as it is not my last one, anything in my humidor could get sent out at any time. That's just how I roll!  :r :r :r


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Although you are probably an up and up good guy, *this is not a Box Splits Forum*. I concur with livwire68, *start out by getting in some trades and get to know some of the people here first*. Good things will come your way in time, trust me.


Basically what I meant by this was that "in general" there are so many things to do here before one gets involved in splitting and others committing to splits with another person. Getting involved in trades, doing reviews, contributing to posts, getting some positive feedback/reputation under your belt to build up trust.

Sorry I wasn't clear on this the first time.


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Gotcha, you had me scratching my head once I read that.


----------



## forgop (Apr 18, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Excellent advice.
> 
> Being stingy won't get you far here in da jungle. This place is a community of friends and family (figuratively and literally). They are the MOST generous people I have ever met. You will benefit from this place by what you "invest" here.
> 
> Just my :2


I was just being sarcastic about being stingy about the trades. I guess I should have conveyed that a little better.


----------



## forgop (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok, here is an inventory of my sticks if anyone would like to break me in on a trade or two(or three...)

RP Vintage Seconds 1992 Robusto
RP Vintage Seconds 1992 Churchill
Gurkha Special-Edition Boer (super toro)
Gurkha Special-Edition Centurian Double-X Perfecto
'Original Cubans' Belicoso
Nestor Reserve Connecticut Torpedo
5 Vegas Red and Gold Torpedos
1876 Reserve Torpedo
Cienfuegos Aged Piramide
1495 Series Robusto
La Aurora Cameroon Robusto
La Aurora Maduro Robusto
Leon Jimenes Connecticut Robusto
Leoninos Robusto
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto
CI Legends (Sampler)
HdM Excalibur #1
5 Vegas Gold No. 1
Perdomo Exclusivo Monarca Churchill
La Estrella Cubana Diplomatico
Caballeros Churchill Maduro

Yes, I know, I've been a cbid whore.


----------

